# Last video of the week | Continuous combinations.  Like, very long ones!



## skyeisonfire (Nov 25, 2019)

Went to the gym this morning, then came home again to do this workout and video.  Think I'm gonna take a few days off to rest lol.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 25, 2019)

You do the same training I do for fighting. And it's more difficult that one would think especially when there's a lot of different techniques.  The only real difference is the fighting system and the fact that I didn't use a dummy.   Bags and the sort are stationary so it doesn't help my footwork when I need to cut angles, retreat or completely turn around.

I think it's good training, but it never showed well once of video.  When on video we look like we were lost and at times we look as if we didn't know what strike to throw next.  It's all part of the learning process, so it is what it is. 

It definitely looks like you are going at it really good.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 26, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> You do the same training I do for fighting. And it's more difficult that one would think especially when there's a lot of different techniques.  The only real difference is the fighting system and the fact that I didn't use a dummy.   Bags and the sort are stationary so it doesn't help my footwork when I need to cut angles, retreat or completely turn around.
> 
> I think it's good training, but it never showed well once of video.  When on video we look like we were lost and at times we look as if we didn't know what strike to throw next.  It's all part of the learning process, so it is what it is.
> 
> It definitely looks like you are going at it really good.


Yup.. today I was struggling through it.  Barely had the energy.  Should've waited to do this.


----------

